

What's missing from high score lists in online games:  tagging yourself - amichail

The idea is to have players tag themselves to tell everyone their occupation, university, company, gender, hobbies, country, city, etc.<p>You would then have high score lists showing these groups as well as high score lists showing players within each group.<p>This approach encourages people to think more about competition between groups, which might encourage them to invite others to play -- even people who are not their friends but who are in the same group(s).
======
eru
Can't you do something like this in desktop tower defense?

~~~
amichail
"The Group Scoreboard allows you to view the scores of you and your friends.
If you already know the name of your group you can enter it here:"

So it seems like these are friend groups. What I propose is more general and
may involve a player being part of many groups -- not necessarily involving
friends at all.

